# What Fish and Inverts Are Compatible?



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Others please weigh in. All of the below is just my opinion and I'm certainly no expert. :-D

I believe all to often that while we ask about the behavioral suitability of different tank mates for our Bettas we fail to research the equally important basic needs of those tank mates.

I love my Betta/Community tank. But I made quite a few mistakes before I got it right. I lost shrimp because the tank wasn't mature; there weren't enough hides and plants and too much open space for the RCS to feel secure.

The first, and I believe, most important when considering Betta tank mates is to know what fish and inverts are suitable for your water parameters; specifically whether it's acidic (pH <7) or alkaline pH 7>); or hard or soft.

For instance, I have medium-hard water at 8-12 dH and my pH is steady at 8.0. I wanted Neons...I love Neons. But Neons do best with more acidic and softer water than mine. I knew they would survive in my tank but probably not thrive.

So I got Endlers which love my harder, more alkaline water.

Before investing $$ in tank mates, check more than your pH, Nitrites, Ammonia and Nitrates. Check the hardness of your water, too. And if you want shrimp or other inverts, invest in a Copper test kit to make sure there's no Copper in your hot water. Copper is the death knell for inverts. If your hot water has Copper, use cold water heated in gallon jugs in a sink of hot water.

Here's a really good article explaining aquarium water chemistry in language even this English/History major could understand. ;-)

A guide to Aquarium water parameters and chemistry

Please feel free to add your thoughts and respectfully disagree if you wish.

Again, JMO.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Also water temperature that fish and inverts like is something not to be ignored along with this. Some like colder water and some like warmer temps, while warmer water won't normally kill the inverts it can sometimes cause bacterial infections or stunted growth and they won't breed or thrive if the temps they like to be kept in don't match.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I never really thought about copper being in hot water... but as most hot water lines ARE copper it makes total sense! Looks like I'm going to need another test kit... *wants shrimp*


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you don't have or can't find/afford a test kit for things such as hardness, copper etc (still definitely get the API Master Kit for all the basics!) call up your municipal water authority or go on their website. They should be able to provide you with information about your local water.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot about that.  Thanks.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Great post! I've learned this from experience, as well. I had heard many times that cories do well with bettas, which is true. My cories and betta get along great. It didn't occur to me when I bought my cories, though, to check things like water hardness. Cories apparently like softer water than my apartment water; I learned soon after buying them. They seem to be doing great in the tank, but I still feel bad that they might be happier somewhere else. :-( It's definitely something that I'm going to be considering in all future fish purchases, and it's well worth the time to research before adding new fish and/or inverts. Just because a betta can live peacefully with a certain tankmate, doesn't mean they *should*. 

I was also just recently coaching someone on betta/goldfish care. They had their betta in with their goldfish, using the rationale that they get along fine. Perhaps, but their water is either way too warm for the goldfish, or way too cool for the betta. Even if they get along, not a good situation.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Good advice. I've made 2 mistakes cause I didn't research. Bought a danio and a clam. Both went back.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a shrimp question. I was talking to someone else online and they said they had a betta die because he decided to make a meal of not one, but two of his shrimpy tankmates. Have any of you had a similar experience or is that rare?
His story made me reconsider putting shrimp in a tank with my Peanut.


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey guys! 
This is a great thread. 

What I'm wondering is if water hardness/pH affects ghost shrimp? I know they need mature cycled tanks. And 78 degrees is the max water temp. they can stand.

My tank has a pH of 7.6. Just wondering if that would be okay? :/


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

Did we add that whatever fits in a fish's mouth will usually end up there?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

there are somethings here that you should keep in mind when doning water changes too


----------

